# Zombie Horror Game [Full]



## RobotRobotI (May 1, 2005)

ZDay in Sunnybright IC Thread.

I'd like to run a game that's pretty much what the title of the thread says. Just a thought to would-be players right away - I've never run a PbP game before, but I believe I'm more than capable of pulling this off.

This is the basic outset of what I plan on running - and this will require very proactive players. Zombies, in this instance, are dumb, they are instinctual, they are reactive more than proactive. I need players who will keep this in mind.

The game will take place in the city of Sunnybright, a place that was home to lots of simple, God-fearing people. It's a small city, relatively out of the way, and generally cut off from much outside interaction. Most of the outsiders that the town sees are truckers riding through to reach more important destinations. Although the city is small and out of the way, it supports a population of roughly four thousand people.

This might not be the most realistic outset, but I think making it *overly* realistic would be kind of pointless.

I have yet to decide whether to use freeform or d20 modern for this - and input from would-be players on this would be appreciated.

What the players need to provide : 
Maturity, first and foremost. This will be a serious game, and will generally *not* have any over-the-top gameplay. You're playing everyday people, not Ash from Army of Darkness.
Legibility. This is important, too, and I don't mean to sound elitist or snobbish with this. I think it's a fair request - nobody wants to go through the extra work of trying to decipher what you're saying.
Proactivity. This game is about the characters, not about the zombies. Play your character effectively, and keep in mind what's going on around him. When the players aren't under direct attack from the Zombies, they should be able to progress the story and development without input from the GM.
Input as to whether the system used should be d20 modern or nonexistent.

What the Characters need to provide: 
A reason for being in Sunnybright. Sunnybright isn't exactly a tourist city, and it's very rare that someone ends up there without a reason. Being *from* Sunnyvale isn't an unacceptable option, and is actually kinda encouraged.
A reason for being outside of Sunnybright during the attack. The characters obviously weren't around when this spread, and they need an alibi. I can, of course, provide one if nobody at all has one of their own and don't mind being friends at the start with all of the other characters.
A basic idea of what the characters do - their job, pastimes, things like that.

This is a messy post, and I'll organize it in a bit, when I get another chance to sit down for a few minutes.

Edit :

Character Creation : 

25 Point Buy, Level 2 characters to begin with. Max HP at level 1, roll your own HP every level thereafter. I'm going to trust you not to cheat on your equipment or your rolls - don't abuse the trust. Please use the attached character sheet [thanks to Mithran for posting it, and someone I don't know for making it.]

People with Characters:

 TroyXavier - Alexander Taylor
 Mithran - Maximillian 'Max' Schuler
Nephtys - Caitlin Roberts

People Interested: 

LogicsFate


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Could be interesting...  Modern over freeform and more on the town will be needed.



			
				RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Being from Sunnyvale isn't an unacceptable option, and is actually kinda encouraged.




Possible double negative aside is being from Sunnyvale a positive or a negative?  (sorry its an odd way of saying something and I would like to know for sure.)


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 1, 2005)

Sorry for the confusion that created - it's encouraged.  It gives the character a bit of knowledge of the area, and it gives a solid reason for the character to be from the area.

It would also allow me to say something like "You notice your father, ripped and torn, with most of his lower face missing, shambling towards you, emitting a low groan."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Sorry for the confusion that created - it's encouraged.  It gives the character a bit of knowledge of the area, and it gives a solid reason for the character to be from the area.




Cool. 



			
				RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> It would also allow me to say something like "You notice your father, ripped and torn, with most of his lower face missing, shambling towards you, emitting a low groan."




Sounds like you're encouraging large happy families also...


----------



## Mithran (May 1, 2005)

I think this could be kind of interesting. Oh and I will throw another vote in for d20.



> When the players aren't under direct attack from the Zombies, they should be able to progress the story and development without input from the GM.




Could you explain what you mean by that statement?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Mithran said:
			
		

> Could you explain what you mean by that statement?




He wants alot of dialog between or character and for us to be inquisitive and explore our surroundings.

“Well we need food...  lets check out that supermarket.”

(even though he had made no mention of it befoore hand)

At least as I read it.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 2, 2005)

Shatterstone's got it pretty much exactly right.  The story of this game will be more about the characters and their interactions with eachother than anything else.  Of course, Zombies will play a big role - but the important stuff is in the characters.


----------



## Mithran (May 2, 2005)

Ok I think I can do that. How many players are you going to look for before we start up just wondering?


----------



## Samnell (May 2, 2005)

Are we talking any rules at all here, or completely freeform? This sounds like it might be fun to try out (never done anything like it before) but I'd want more of an idea of what it is before making any commitment.


----------



## TroyXavier (May 2, 2005)

I might be interested depending if there's more concreteness to it.  I've been itching to get into a D20 Modern Game.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 2, 2005)

Going to try for four-to-six players before we get started.



> Are we talking any rules at all here, or completely freeform?



I was unsure to begin with, but it looks like we're probably going to be using d20 modern.  Seems like most of the would-be players would prefer d20 modern over freeform.  Either way is fine with me, it won't take me long at all to get numbers together for d20.

And a bit more information on Sunnybright will be edited into this post shortly.


----------



## Galethorn (May 2, 2005)

I'm interested (and would personally prefer d20m to freeform). I've got an idea for a character, too: a relatively unknown writer who was in town to visit a friend who had moved to Sunnybright a year or two before 'Z-Day'. He'd be a writer by profession, but he would have grown up in a rural area, and would have some basic 'survival skills' like knowing how to handle a gun (albeit not very well), simple first aid, starting campfires, etc.

EDIT: he would be _outside_ of Sunnybright during the 'event' because he'd be driving there, and wouldn't have arrived yet.


----------



## Samnell (May 2, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> I was unsure to begin with, but it looks like we're probably going to be using d20 modern. Seems like most of the would-be players would prefer d20 modern over freeform. Either way is fine with me, it won't take me long at all to get numbers together for d20.




Fine by me. I've had the book since it came out and never had a chance to use it.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 2, 2005)

Alright. A bit more on Sunnybright!

*Sunnybright*
Sunnybright is a small city in midwestern America, supporting only four-thousand well-to-do citizens. Most of the community lives in a compact area, with a Catholic church standing tall in the 'center' of most of the housing. The entirety of the town is held within one square mile, and the small city is surrounded on either side by thick forests. The only major road that passes through the area is I-39.

The town is populated mostly by Ma and Pa stores, with a single WalMart recently removed due to a lack of sales. North and south of the town, along the I-39, bits of forest have been cleared to make way for farms. Otherwise, the town relies on weekly shipments for most of their food and goods.



Edit: Okay.  Characters will be made at level 2, with 25 point buy for attributes.  Be sure to include you reasons for being in Sunnybright post-Zday in your character's bios.  Post characters here first, and when I OK you, post them in the Rogue's Gallery thread which I'll have up (and link to) shortly.


----------



## TroyXavier (May 2, 2005)

Okay, here's my preliminary character

Alexander Taylor
Smart Hero (2)
Str    8  (0)    Dex 12  (4) Con 12 (4)
Int   16 (10) Wis  14  (6)  Cha  9 (1)

Hit Points 11 Action Points 6 Defense 14
Attack +1 (0 Melee, +2 Ranged)
Fortitude Save +1 Reflex Save +1 Will Save +4
Occupation: Academic (+1 to Computer Use, Knowledge (Technology) and Research)
Allegiances: Good, U.S.A.

Talent: Savant (Research)
Feats: Defensive Martial Arts Bonus: Gearhead (+2 Repair and Computer Use checks)
Simple Weapon Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency
Skills
Research 5 ranks (+13)
Investigate 5 ranks (+8)
Knowledge (History) 5 ranks (+8)
Speak Language (Spanish, Cantonese, Japanese, German, Mandarin) 5 ranks
Read/Write Language (Spanish, Cantonese, Japanese, German, Mandarin) 5 ranks
Disable Device 5 ranks (+8)
Computer Use 5 ranks (+11)
Craft (Mechanical) 5 ranks (+8)
Knowledge (Technology) 5 ranks (+9)
Repair 5 ranks (+10)
Search 5 ranks (+8)
Demolitions 5 ranks (+8)

Background
Alexander lives in Sunnybright.   He had graduated from college and was working as a graduate assistant at school.  He has decided to return to his hometown to see if he can help and also to defeat the zombie problem.  

Personality
Alexander is a studious young man who often in his own dream world.  He is constantly thinking, and often switches from talking about one subject to another without realizing he has done so.  He doesn’t mean to be rude but often tries to interrupt when an idea hits him so he doesn’t forget it.

Appearance
Alexander is of medium height (5’6) and thin (130 pounds).  He has short blonde hair and green eyes.  He tends to dress conservatively and has no distinguishing marks. 

Equipment: Glock 17, 50 bullets, Leather Jacket, Backpack, Flashlight (Standard), Compass, Cell Phone, Digital Camera, Notebook Computer, PDA, Multipurpose Tool Kit, Binoculars, Duct Tape, Towel


----------



## Mithran (May 2, 2005)

How do you want us to determine HP, Wealth and whether we can buy items over our wealth bonus? Do you just trust us to not cheat or what? I have a character done except for that stuff. 

By the way this is the general character idea:
The character is the sheriff of the town and was out of town on a hunting trip. (Being sheriff give him the ability to have met almost anyone else and some of the other PC's could even have gone on the hunting trip with him)


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 2, 2005)

Take max HP for your first level, and roll for every level after that. I trust you all not to cheat on your equipment or lie about your rolls.

It's important that a GM trust his players. Of course, if I notice something that's obviously not right, I'm not going to ignore it. But don't cheat and that shouldn't be a problem.

Troy - Alexander looks good.


----------



## Mithran (May 2, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Maximillian "Max" Schuler
[B]Class:[/B]      Tough hero
[B]Race:[/B]       Human
[B]Size:[/B]       Medium
[B]Gender:[/B]     Male

[B]Str:[/B] 14(6) +2      [B]Level:[/B]    2     [B]XP:[/B]          1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 11(3) +0      [B]BAB:[/B]     +1     [B]HP:[/B]          15 (2d10+4)
[B]Con:[/B] 14(6) +2      [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Reputation:[/B]  0
[B]Int:[/B] 12(4) +1      [B]Speed:[/B]   30     [B]AP[/B]           6
[B]Wis:[/B] 12(4) +1      [B]Init:[/B]    +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 10(2) +0      [B]ACP:[/B]      0

                   [B]Base  Equipment   Dex  Size  Class  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]         10    +0          +0   +0    +2     12
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                2      +2   +0    4
[B]Ref:[/B]                 0      +0   +0    0
[B]Will:[/B]                0      +1   +0    1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Rapier                    +3     1d6+2      18-20x2
Dagger                    +3     1d4+2      19-20x2
ShortBow                  +3     1d6+0      20x3

[B]Occupation:[/B] Law enforcement (Drive&Listen, Personal firearms)
[B]Talents:[/B]    Second wind
[B]Feats:[/B]      Simple weapons prof, Personal firearms prof, 

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Total[/B]
Climb                      2    +2      +4
Concentration              2    +2      +4
Drive                      2    +0      +3
Intimidate                 2    +0      +2
Knowledge: Streetwise      2    +1      +3
Listen                     3    +1      +4
Profession                 2    +1      +3
Spot                       3    +1      +4
Survival                   2    +1      +3


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Winchester 94            15     7lb
.444 amunition (40)      6      1lb
Hunting knife            7      1lb
Standard range pack      7      2lb
Walkie talkie(basic)x2   7      2lb
First aid kit            5      3lb
Chemical light sticks(5) 2      1lb
Compass                  5      1/2lb
Flashlight(standard)     4      1lb
Portable stove           9      1lb
Rope(150ft.)             5      12lb
Sleeping bag             9      4lb
Tent (four person dome)  12     7lb
Trail rations(12)        5      1lb
Chevrolet Cavalier       26     -
[B]Total Weight:[/B]43 1/2lb      [B]Wealth:[/B] 4 (originally 10)

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]            58    116   175  175   875

[B]Age:[/B]    30
[B]Height:[/B] 6'1"
[B]Weight:[/B] 222lb
[B]Eyes:[/B]   Brown
[B]Hair:[/B]   Black
[B]Skin:[/B]   Dark Brown
```
*Appearance:* Max is tall and heavily built, he has very short hair and wears a very
carefully trimmed beard. Max tends to wear bluejeans and a T-shirt when he is off duty.

*Background:* Max was born and raised in Sunnybright. Max was a fairly average child,
the only place where he really excelled as a child was sports. When Max got old enough he
went to college on a football scholarship. Max went to college mostly to please his parents
as he didn't really know what he wanted to do at the time.

At college Max got poor grades, but did fairly well on the football team. After Max had
been at college for several months one night he got a call from the hospital, one of his
friends from his home town who went to the same college had been mugged and was in 
critical condition.

The call from the hospital changed Max's life, he changed his major to focus on a
career in law enforcement and studied hard, Max's grades went up and he dropped from the
football team. Max graduated with honors and moved back to his home town and is now
the sherrif.

*Past times:* Max likes to hunt, climb, hike, and camp. Max also likes to read almost
anything, though history and mystery books are among his favorites.

Max was out of town on a camping/hunting trip when Z-day hit. He returned because he lives there. Max's background offers the possibility of him knowing almost any other character and possibly even having invited them along to the camping/hunting trip.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 2, 2005)

Maximillian looks great. edit : Maximillian has 2 feats, he should have 4. 2 from level 1, Simple Weapon Proficiency for being a tough hero, and 1 Bonus Feat for being a level 2 Tough Hero.

The Rogue's Gallery is up here.

Go ahead and post Maximillian there - and would you mind posting a link to the template you used? I'm not sure where it comes from, but it makes things a lot easier to read.

Troy, Alexander also looks good. Go ahead and finish up anything you've got left to take care of with him, and post him up in the Rogue's Gallery, too. Although ; I suppose I hadn't made this clear. News of the zombie problem hasn't gotten far outside of Sunnybright yet, and so 'Returning to fight zombies' isn't a very good reason to be in the area.

Besides, if someone called and told you they were being attacked by zombies, would you believe them?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 3, 2005)

RobotRobotI, how soon are you wanting our PC to be done?  and how long before you start playing?


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 3, 2005)

I'm not in any great hurry, but I think it's reasonable to expect to have the game underway within the next two weeks.

So, the sooner your PC is in, the better, 'cause we can start sooner.  I know that's kind of laid back, but it's not laid back out of apathy, as seems to be the case with some other games that try to start up here, but rather because I don't want to force anyone to meet any deadlines.

Like I said, I'd like to get started within the next two weeks.  That means that before the next two weeks are through, all characters need to be submitted *and* the reason for the characters coming together in/near Sunnybright needs to be decided.  That's when I'll create the IC thread.


----------



## Mithran (May 3, 2005)

Feats are fixed now(Only in the RG version though), note that I actually have five because of the extra one from my occupation. The form was originally for D&D and I simply modified it to my needs.

Modified version is attached:


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 3, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> I'm not in any great hurry, but I think it's reasonable to expect to have the game underway within the next two weeks.




Great!    Sorry I'm just hammered and mechanics are always my doom...  I could do 20 games if I didn't have to worry about mechanics. 



			
				RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> all characters need to be submitted *and* the reason for the characters coming together in/near Sunnybright needs to be decided.




I'm thinking born there...  Either a mother, with husband, and a few kids, or the Father's daughter…  (I assume theirs a committee college somewhere near by?) It sort of depends upon the age the other players choose. (and rather or not anyone else plays a female…  Every game needs one.  )


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 3, 2005)

> (I assume theirs a committee college somewhere near by?)




The nearest college is in the city Coloma, about fifty miles south along I-39.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 3, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> The nearest college is in the city Coloma, about fifty miles south along I-39.




Hmmmmm...  Home for the weekend then?  (If I go that route)


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 3, 2005)

Home for the weekend would be fine, if that's the character you want to go with.


----------



## Nephtys (May 3, 2005)

This seems pretty cool, consider me interested.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 3, 2005)

We'll consider you interested, then.  All the information you'll need is here, although it's a little messy.  Character Creation has been added into the first post [it's pretty simple], and there's some additional information regarding Sunnybright, USA in post 14.

If there's anything additional you'd like to know, feel free to ask.


----------



## Nephtys (May 4, 2005)

Name: Caitlin Roberts
Class: Fast Hero
Gender: Female

Age: 19
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 110 lb
Eyes: Green
Hair: (natural) Blond
Skin: Light Tan

Str: 8(0) -1
Dex: 16(10) +3
Con: 12(4) +2
Int: 14(6) +2
Wis: 8(0) -1
Cha: 13(5) +1

Level: 2
XP: 1000
Reputation: 0
Bab: +1
HP: 17 (8+1d8+4)
Speed: 30
Init: +3
AC: 17 (10+3+4)
Action Points: 11

Attack: +4 ranged, +0 melee
Damage: 2d6 (MAC Ingram M10), 

Fort: +2(+0+2) 
Ref: +5(+2+3)
Will: -1(+0-1) 

Occupation: Criminal (Personal firearms, Disguise+Sleight of Hand)
Talents: Evasion
Feats: Personal firearms(+), Simple Weapons(+), Advanced Firearms, Point Blank Shot, Strafe

Skillpoints: 8*5=40
Bluff:......................... 5+1
Hide:......................... 5+3
Disguise:.................... 5+1
Drive:........................ 5+3
Move Silently:............. 5+3
Knowlege (streetwise):. 5+2
Sleight of Hand:.......... 5+3
Read/Write Language: German, Russian,
Speak Language: German, Russian, Mandarin

Equipment:
MAC Ingram M10 2d6 20Ballistic40 ft.S, A30 boxMed6 lb.15 (.45 machine pistol)
.45 ammunition (90)
Holster (Concealed carry), 0.5 lb.
Suppressor (Pistol) 1 lb.
Yamaha YZ250F (dirt bike)110 lb.+0+2165 (16)10518M 23 
Gasoline tank
MC Helmet
Day Pack, 2 lb.
Casual Clothing x3, 6 lb.
Coat, 2lb.
Cell Phone
Digital Camera
Car Opening Kit, 1 lb.
Map
Binoculars
Trail Rations  (6), 0.5 lb.


Background:
Bad girl on the run from the law...


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 4, 2005)

The stats on Caitlin look alright ( although I haven't run them against the book yet ), but we'll need a little more information about her.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 4, 2005)

If your still looking, I'd like to throw my hat in the ring


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 4, 2005)

I think we can fit in one more, especially considering that I haven't heard from Samnell or Galethorn for a few days.

After LogicsFate, anyone else interested will be taking up the prestigious role of 'Alternate'.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 4, 2005)

Very good. I'll have a character up by the end of the night ( I'm thinking strong hero, native, young)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> After LogicsFate, anyone else interested will be taking up the prestigious role of 'Alternate'.




RobotRobotI, your having alot of people showing interest in this game and I'm still trying to get caught up on other characters so that's probably a sign that I shouldn't be looking for another game.  

Anyhow, I'm sure my vacated spot will fill up soon enough.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 4, 2005)

Rah.  Well, if you think you want to drop out, I suppose that's okay - but as it is, there aren't any alternate spots filled at all yet, so...

You're still welcome to stick around.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 4, 2005)

editing for quality control


----------



## Galethorn (May 4, 2005)

I think I'm going to have to bail; my school stuff is really piling up, and I don't have time for _another_ PBP game. I hope the game goes well without me, though!


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 4, 2005)

Alright, Logic.

You need to roll your 1d8 HP for level 2.
You put -9 as your charisma modifier.    Should be -1.
You neglected your equipment and wealth, although I'm sure you're aware of that.
And I'm not sure what the numbers on the bottom are for.

You'll also need to provide information regarding the character. The reason you're out of town during Zday is important for the story, but a bit more information to flesh out the character is gonna be necessary, too.


Edit : Sorry to hear it, Gale.  That's life, though, huh?  =]


----------



## LogicsFate (May 4, 2005)

Fear not I'm still working on it, I just wanted to see how it looked posted. Or to be more exact I'll finish it tommorrow when its not past my bed time


----------



## Samnell (May 4, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> I think we can fit in one more, especially considering that I haven't heard from Samnell or Galethorn for a few days.




*sighs*

Sorry, Robot. I'm gonna bail. I got all excited but I've got zero PC ideas.


----------



## Mithran (May 4, 2005)

Hmm, well at least we still have four players I guess.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 4, 2005)

If you need someone else I'd be interested just would need to work up a character concept but I have a few ideas.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 5, 2005)

That'd be cool, Tagon.  Come up with an idea for a character, and we'll go from there.

Sorry for not bein' around yesterday, guys.  Some stuff came up, unfortunately.  I'm back now!


----------



## Nephtys (May 5, 2005)

I've submitted my character to the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 5, 2005)

Caitlin looks good, Neph.  I think the 'just passing through' idea will work out pretty well, and I look forward to seeing the interactions this criminal and the sheriff have.  *gring*


----------



## Nephtys (May 5, 2005)

Dangerous times make unlikely allies .


----------



## Mithran (May 5, 2005)

Yes, the sheriff/criminal interractions should be interesting. I think he'll be willing to not jail her considering the circumstances though.


----------



## unleashed (May 9, 2005)

Sorry, never mind.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 11, 2005)

This both a BUMP [in the hope of filling the two open slots] and a 'Hey, what's going on?' to Tagon and LogicsFate.


----------



## Candide (May 11, 2005)

If you have room, I'd like to be added in. I was thinking Charismatic Hero.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 11, 2005)

We've got room, Candide.  Come up with a concept, and the character creation information is in the first post.


----------



## Seeten (May 11, 2005)

If I had any character concepts, I'd go for this right away. The reporter is taken, the cop is taken, the criminal is taken...the only thing missing is the victim that dies in the opening scene...maybe a "desperate housewives" type victim. *chuckle*


----------



## Seeten (May 11, 2005)

Or elite agent, sent in to clean up by the Umbrella Corporation. *innocent*


----------



## LogicsFate (May 11, 2005)

Sorry about that, my geust room is my computer room and I was held at bay by some freeloaders for a couple of days, I was able to check in from time to time but not get anything done


----------



## Candide (May 12, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Constantine Campbell
[B]Class:[/B] Charismatic Hero 2
[B]Race:[/B] Human, Caucasian
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male

[B]Str:[/B]   10          [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1000
[B]Dex:[/B]  12 +1      [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 9 (2d6)
[B]Con:[/B]  10          [B]Grapple:[/B] -1     [B]Reputation:[/B] 5
[B]Int:[/B]   14 +2      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]AP:[/B] 6
[B]Wis:[/B]  10           [B]Init:[/B] +1        
[B]Cha:[/B]  16 +3      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         

                   [B]Base     Eqipment  Dex  Size   Class  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0       +1    +0    +1     12
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 11

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                  2    +1          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                   2    +1          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                  0      0          0

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
S&W .44Magnum             +1         2d8          20
Brass Knuckles                 +0        1d4+1        20

[B]Occupation:[/B] Celebrity
[B]Talents:[/B]    Charm(women)
[B]Feats:[/B]     Simple Weapon Proficiency(Charismatic)
                       Personal Firearms Proficiency(1st level)
                       Renown(1st level)
                       Windfall(2nd level, class; mentioned in background)
                  
		   

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 52       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff........................................5 + 3 +1          +9
Diplomacy.................................5 + 3 +1 (+2)   +9(+11 if NPC is female)
Intimidate.................................5 + 3              +8
Knowledge(Art)..........................5 + 2              +7
Knowledge(Pop Culture)...............5 + 2              +7
Perform(Sing)............................5 + 3 +1          +9       
Perform(Stringed Instruments)......2 + 3              +5
Perform(Dance).........................3 + 3              +6
Profession................................5 + 0              +5


[B]Equipment:                  Cost  Weight[/B]
Cellphone                                   -lb
Business Attire                            3
Backpack                                     2
Casual attire                                2
Hip Holster                                   1
Brass Knuckles                             1      
Digital Camera                             .5
44 Magnum                                 3
100 rounds of ammo
Speedloader
Yamaha YZ250F dirtbike

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 5.5lb *12.5 if all carried    [B]Wealth:[/B] 13

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]             26   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Allegiance:[/B] the band, fans, good

[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 6'1"
[B]Weight:[/B] 175lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Dark Brown/dyed jet black
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```

*Appearance:* The typical emo-kid. Dyed jet black hair cut in the "emo cut", which is his bangs cover up his left eye in a slant fashion. He stands just over 6 feet and wears tight black slacks with a black shortsleeve button-down shirt, and a red tie tied. He has a fair amount of eyeliner on. He's quite attractive all around, and especially to female fans. You recognize him as the lead singer of the Emo band "Your Autumn Sadness". Their most recent album "If I Killed her when I met her", rocketed them to number 1 and remains there a year later.
*Background:* Constantine, born in DC. but raised in Texas due to parents divorcing, was always an odd kid. He was picked on at school when he was little. He was taunted for being weird, his size, etc. His father, Albert Campbell a then only moderately successful oil man, taught Constantine to fight back. From then on until high school, he was still picked on but fought back being sent to the principals office several times. He had always loved music, and wished to make a career of it. He and three of his friends got together and made a band. He sang lead and played guitar. However, his guitar skills were not as good as others. The band added its fifth member soon after. 
Three years ago, Albert Campbell's Oil Company, Campbell, Inc., struck oil near the US border. Money came pouring in, and allowed Constantine to better seek representation, and new equipment to make a better demo tape. The band was hired on a small record label, Indie Rock and Roll records oddly enough. His stardom was only beginning.
As wonderful as this was, Constantine had a difficult time. His father passed away from a massive heart attack, and is mother was later involved in a head-on collision with a drunk driver. Constantine found it ironic that the band name was "your autumn sadness" and that both of his parents died in autumn. 
However, Constantine is slowly dealing with that trauma, and believes that the show must go on. He's got bandmates to support and gigs to play. Not to mention fans to not dissapoint.

His reason for being in Sunnybright is that he is passing through. His tour bus broke down, almost causing a major accident, and was towed to Sunnybright. It will be awhile before they can fix the bus, much to the band's chagrin. They had to cancel their next gig, and maybe the one after it. Constantine would be away from the city during the Zday infestation. He'd be riding his dirtbike around the hills and terrain about town. He wanted to be alone for awhile to think, so bandmates wouldn't be near him. I was guessing that the bandmates would be turned into zombies. It gives Constantine a reason to stay with the (yet unformed) party, rather than getting out of town to go on the road to tour.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 12, 2005)

Sorry about the lateness, got caught up with the job hunt and had limited time to work up a character.




```
[B]Name:[/B] Alyx Ward
[B]Class:[/B] Dedicated 2
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1      [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 11 (6+1d6)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Reputation:[/B] 1
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]AP:[/B] 6
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Init:[/B] +1        
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1      [B]ACP:[/B] 0         

                   [B]Base     Eqipment  Dex  Size   Class  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]          10        +0      +1    +0     +1     12
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 11

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                2      +0          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                 0      +1          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                2      +2          +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical    Range    Magazine[/B]
Knife                     +1         1d4        19-20      20ft
Glock 17                  +3         2d6         20        45ft        17
 

[B]Occupation:[/B] Student ( Knowledge (theology and philosophy), Knowledge (history), Perform (stringed instruments))
[B]Talents:[/B] Healing Knack   
[B]Feats:[/B] Simple Weapons Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Medical Expert, Far Shot

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 30       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2
[B]Skills                             Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Knowledge (history)                     5    +1    +1    +7
Knowledge (theology and philosophy)     5    +1    +1    +7
Listen                                  5    +2          +7
Spot                                    5    +2          +7
Survival                                5    +2          +7
Treat Injury                            5    +2    +4    +11




[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Daypack                      5     2lb
Windbreaker (in daypack)     6     1lb
First Aid Kit(2)(in daypack) 5     3lb              
Loaded Box Magazine (2)      4     1lb
Concealed Carry Holster      5    .5lb
Standard Flashlight(in pack) 4     1lb
Knife                        7     1lb
Glock 17                    18     2lb
50 9mm rounds                5 
Cell Phone                   9
Duct Tape (in pack)          4     1lb
GPS Receiver (in pack)       1     1lb          

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 13.5lb (7lb in pack)      [B]Wealth:[/B] 3 (Originally 8)

                           [B]Lgt     Med       Hvy      Lift     Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]            33lb  34-66lb  67-100lb  100/200lb  500lb  



[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 5'9"
[B]Weight:[/B] 182lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] blue
[B]Hair:[/B] jet black
[B]Skin:[/B] very slight tan
```


Appearance: Tall and fairly lanky but relatively well-defined musculature. Usually dresses in jeans and either band T-shirts or different button down shirts. Wears black low-top Converse All-Stars. His hair is shaggy and fairly lengthy, ranging from long enough to touch his nose in the front and reaching the middle of his neck in the back. It is died jet black. His eyes are blue and he sports a chinstrap beard. Has several tattoos. A celtic cross on his left inner forearm. Dragon wings on his back, starting at each shoulder blade, stretching up to the tops of his shoulders and going down to two converging points on the small of his back. A crown of thorns over his heart.

Background: Alyx, born Alexander, grew up in Sunnybright. Relatively good, clean cut kid if looked down on a little by the populace for his affinity for "hardcore" music. Regular church goer though. In fact he attended the nearest college to Sunnybright where he double majored in history and religion, while also starting a punk rock band and being a political activist. Was coming home to visit his family on Zday, dropped off by a friend of his who actually owned a car.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 12, 2005)

Alyx and Brother Jackson both look good ; Alyx can go into the Rogue's Gallery, and Jackson can follow once you've come up with a reason for him to be out of town during the infection.

Once LogicsFate posts his character, I'll create the IC thread.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 12, 2005)

Maybe Brother Jackson could have been meeting Alyx on the outskirts of town?


----------



## mps42 (May 12, 2005)

Man If I knew anything about d20 modern I'd take a shot at this. Could be great fun.


----------



## Candide (May 12, 2005)

What's Alyx's concern with the church? He seems like a younger version of my character, sans the dark past.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 12, 2005)

Pretty devout, considered going to school just to be a priest but decided on the double major thing to go with being an activist.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 12, 2005)

```
[b]Name:[/b] Chip Lippizaner
[b]Class:[/b] Strong Hero
[b]Race:[/b] Human
[b]Size:[/b] Med
[b]Gender:[/b] Male
 
[b]Str:[/b] 16 +3	 [b]Level:[/b] 2		[b]XP:[/b] 1000
[b]Dex:[/b] 13 +1	 [b]BAB:[/b] +2		 [b]HP:[/b] 13 
[b]Con:[/b] 12 +1	 [b]Grapple:[/b] +5	 [b]Reputation:[/b] 0
[b]Int:[/b] 10 +0	 [b]Speed:[/b] 30'	 [b]AP:[/b] 06
[b]Wis:[/b] 10 +0	 [b]Init:[/b] +1		
[b]Cha:[/b] 10 +0	 [b]ACP:[/b] -X		 
 
				 [b]Base	 Eqipment Dex Size Class Total[/b]
[b]Armor:[/b]			 10	+0	 +1	+0	+2	 13
[b]Touch:[/b] 13			 [b]Flatfooted:[/b] 10
 
						 [b]Base Mod Misc Total[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b]					 2	+2		 +4
[b]Ref:[/b]					 0	+1		 +1
[b]Will:[/b]					 0	+0		 +0
 
[b]Weapon				 Attack Damage	 Critical[/b]
unarmed  +6	 1d4+4	 20-x2
unarmed(nonlethal)  +6	 1d6+4	 20-x2
Brass Knuckels  +6	 1d6+5	 20-x2
Bat  +5	 1d6+3	 20-x2
Pocket Knife  +5	 1d4+3	 20-x2
 
[b]Conditionals[/b]
+1d4 damage once per round(unarmed or light weapon)
 
[b]Occupation:[/b]
Athlete
 
[b]Talents:[/b]	
Melee Smash I
 
[b]Feats:[/b]	 
Brawl(althelete)
Combat Martial Arts(1st level)
Athletic(Human)
Street Fighting(2nd level)
 
[b]Skill Points:[/b] XX	 [b]Max Ranks:[/b] X/X
[b]Skills				 Ranks Mod Misc Total[/b]
Climb					 5	+3	+3	 +11
Jump					 5	+3	+1	 +09
Swim					 0	+3	+2	 +05
Tumble					5	+1			+06
 
[b]Equipment:			 Cost Weight[/b]
Cell phone			 09	 --lb
Disposible camera(12 shots left).5lb
Back pack						2lb
Snacks and soda				 2lb
Casual Clothing				 2lb
Baseball Bat				  3lb
Brass Knuckles(2)				2lb
Poket Knife				   1lb 
[b]Total Weight:[/b] 15.5lb	 [b]Wealth:[/b] 03
 
						 [b]Lgt Med Hvy Lift Push[/b]
[b]Max Weight:[/b]			76lb 153lb 230lb 460lb 1150lb
 
 
 
[b]Age:[/b] 18
[b]Height:[/b] 6'02"
[b]Weight:[/b] 240lb
[b]Eyes:[/b] Blue
[b]Hair:[/b] Blonde
[b]Skin:[/b] Tan
 
[b]Appearance:[/b]
Shorts, spiky, blonde hair topps this large broad man
He does his best to keep up with the current trends, 
even here in the sleepy little town he calls home
 
[b]Background:[/b] 
Chip was at an early age, discovered to be an atletic prodigy.
A title he lived up to exeling at almost every sport he entered.
He has an extensive history in 
Football, Basketball, Baseball, track and feild, martial arts and
a host of other other things. He has lived the past 18 years with 
his loving parents joyce and Robert,
and his younger sister Emily.
Despite this wonderful life Chip ended up looking for trouble
Brawling, and bulling the weak. Chip began to feel untouchable 
on the field and in the alleys. A very few times he accually was caught,
by teachers or the cops, and each time he merely passed it off as a
boyhood prank, and with noone saying otherwise this behavior continued unabated.
After easly getting accepted to a variety of colleges, based on his
athletic abilities more than his acadimics, Chip grabbed some stuff, 
a few friends and one of their cars and set out for a final summer roadtrip.
After four weeks on the road, a long series of drunkin adventures 
and atleast two run ins with the police(that he can remember)
Chip and friends John and Ricky return to SunnyBright, ready for whatever
the future holds
```


----------



## Candide (May 12, 2005)

Changing my character. Lol, sorry. The idea seemed too much. A gun toting priest. Screams Wolfwood from Trigun. Changing to Charismatic hero. The overlap in various things with Alyx was bothering me, and I didn't like my backstory that much. I'll post in a few hours.


EDIT: Done posting the new character.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 12, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> Changing my character. Lol, sorry. The idea seemed too much. A gun toting priest. Screams Wolfwood from Trigun. Changing to Charismatic hero. The overlap in various things with Alyx was bothering me, and I didn't like my backstory that much. I'll post in a few hours.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Done posting the new character.





YES! Now instead of a priest and a wannabe priest we have a hardcore kid and an emo kid! Let the fun commence.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 12, 2005)

Alright : Constantine looks good, and can get put into the Rogue's Gallery thread.

Chip : Baseball bat is  
Club 1d6 20 Bludgeoning 10 ft. Med 3 lb. 4 —, 
taken directly from the SRD.  

Action points [AP on the character sheet] are 5+1/2 class level, or 6 at level 2.  Edit that info in, and post Chip to the Rogue's Gallery.

I'll have the IC thread up tonight or early tomorrow.


----------



## Candide (May 12, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> YES! Now instead of a priest and a wannabe priest we have a hardcore kid and an emo kid! Let the fun commence.




Thats more of what I was going for with this guy. That and with the other character, there'd be too many jokes to be said about an Irish catholic priest, mentoring you. Kinda creepy. That and the priest character would be 9 years my elder. There's a different mindset at that age, compared to mine.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 13, 2005)

This team looks pretty well-rounded, I'll say.  You have one of each of the basic classes - strong, fast, tough, dedicated, charismatic, and smart.

You'll go far.  Unless you're eaten alive.

For ease of use, most/all of you will be entering town from the south.  This'll make getting together without being eaten a lot easier, and make for easier play.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 13, 2005)

So, quick question. Are there any special rules for shooting the zombies in the head?


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 13, 2005)

Kind of.  It's going to work like this.

Zombies will have a Massive Damage Threshold of 10. They will get no saving throw against death.  This will be an assumed headshot.

Any critical hit will always be an assumed headshot.

Taking a zombie to 0 or lower hitpoints will cripple it, but it will still continue to move and act [albeit much more slowly.] A crippled zombie will be open to Coup de Graces.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 13, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Kind of.  It's going to work like this.
> 
> Zombies will have a Massive Damage Threshold of 10. They will get no saving throw against death.  This will be an assumed headshot.
> 
> ...





Sounds good.


----------



## Mithran (May 13, 2005)

So when do we start?


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 13, 2005)

I'm typing up the first post for the IC thread as we speak. It gives a short, immediate history for each of the characters, and a description of the environment as they begin to move into Sunnybright.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 13, 2005)

Hello, if you've filled up all the slots I'm happy to be an alternative.

I'm interested in playing a Doctor (Reseach Scientist) with a mysterious past.  Basically he got married and moved to his wifes home town (Sunnybright) 2 years ago, shortly after moving to Sunnybright he setup practice.  About a year after he and his wife had moved to Sunnybright they were involved in a car accident, which left him injured and his wife dead.

Having no family of his own, he decided to stay in town, as he had developed a close personal relationship with his inlaws.

On the day of Zombie outbreak (the anniversary of his wifes death), he was out of town visiting his wifes grave, as well as hiking along there favorite walking track.
I'm in the process of finalising the character sheet, so let me know if you're interested in my character concept


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 13, 2005)

You'd be welcome as an alternate, but at the moment it seems that all of the 'primary' players are all still here.

Edit : A bit of 'coincidence' will be necessary to keep the group together at the start.  I hope this doesn't throw anyone off - I just don't want to run six seperate games.  It'll be much easier this way.


----------



## Mithran (May 13, 2005)

Coincidence is better than six games, I agree.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 13, 2005)

Zday in Sunnybright

Brought to you by the Solanum Virus.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 19, 2005)

for anyone listening, my posting may become spotty the next week or two.
I'll still be posting atleast once a day, but it may be in the negligible time between jobs and sleep
My precious sleep
Sleep
Good night


----------



## Nephtys (May 19, 2005)

This might be a silly question, but are the characters familiar with the concept of Zombies as fictional creatures? Are there Zombie horror movies in your version of the world?


----------



## Mithran (May 20, 2005)

Do tell me when Max get's somewhere Robot (I know it'll go slower now because of the combat mode). Just letting you know I'm not going to assume he get's there or anything.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 20, 2005)

Nephtys : Yeah, all kinds of zombie media out there.  Movies, comics, books - all the same stuff we've got here.  Consider it the same as the real world in every way except that the zombies here are real.

Mithran : I'll keep that in mind.

And all of you guys, if there's anything I'm doing that bothers you, let me know.  I'm still new to running a game PbP, and so any critique will help me to be more capable.


----------



## Nephtys (May 20, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Nephtys : Yeah, all kinds of zombie media out there. Movies, comics, books - all the same stuff we've got here. Consider it the same as the real world in every way except that the zombies here are real.
> 
> And all of you guys, if there's anything I'm doing that bothers you, let me know. I'm still new to running a game PbP, and so any critique will help me to be more capable.




Ok, then I guess most of the characters know what they're dealing with.
-
You're doing great . If there's anything I'm doing that bothers you, let me know. Caitlin can be a bit offensive, I'm sure .


----------



## TroyXavier (May 23, 2005)

I'm going to drop out.   There's a lack of organization here that I'm having problems with.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 23, 2005)

Sorry to see you go, Troy.

Want to give me a better idea as to what your problem was, though, just so that I've got an idea as to what I should be rectifying?

Like I've said several times - I'm new to PbP GMing, and so it'll take a bit of time to get to know the ropes.  I'm sorry you thought it was necessary to take off instead of letting me know there was a problem.


----------



## TroyXavier (May 24, 2005)

I've just not felt involved at all.  That if you removed my text, no one would notice the difference.   Perhaps if you gathered everyone in one spot?


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 24, 2005)

TroyXavier said:
			
		

> I've just not felt involved at all.  That if you removed my text, no one would notice the difference.   Perhaps if you gathered everyone in one spot?




We're starting to come together at the motel. Took a while but yeah.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 24, 2005)

Well good bye Troy

That's our first loss
I figured I'd be the first one out due to meleeing with zombies or Constatine due to getting shot by Caitlin

I'm still enjoying the game


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 24, 2005)

Just a heads up, guys.  When the Zombies are on the ground and crippled, you can just pull a coup de grace instead of shooting randomly.  As I've said : 

Taking a zombie to 0 or lower hitpoints will cripple it, but it will still continue to move and act [albeit much more slowly.] A crippled zombie will be open to Coup de Graces


----------



## Mithran (May 24, 2005)

I am going to be unable to post again until some time thursday (The 26th of may). So NPC me or just say I'm really quiet as you see fit. Sorry about this but real life is attacking.


----------



## TroyXavier (May 24, 2005)

I'd be willing to stick around, if I feel involved with the game.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 28, 2005)

Sorry bout that ya'all, It's been a helluva week. 
Looks like if you want to be involved troy looks like your going to have to put effort into it, hell you could go solo for a while we'd meet up eventually. Looking for survivors and what not


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 28, 2005)

Welcome back, Logic.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 5, 2005)

*cough*


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 6, 2005)

OOC: By 'zombie corpse', I mean the an immobile, dead zombie.  A bullet hole is through it's head, along with the corpse of a woman across the room from it.

I figured I'd put this here so as to not clog the play thread with purely OOC posts.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 8, 2005)

thank you, now on to exploration


----------



## Mithran (Jun 12, 2005)

Come on guys, post in the IC thread again. I'd post but I'm the last one to have posted and it seems silly to post again...


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 12, 2005)

yeah sorry, I was holding out for our DM


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 13, 2005)

Sorry, but I didn't want to make this too Caitlin-centric.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow, you guys a trying awful hard, despite a MIA GM. wouldn't it be better to let this one die?

Unless someone else would like to take up the reins, we are not going to get far


----------



## Mithran (Jun 29, 2005)

Well I'd rather not have another game die, and the GM was last seen online today. So I'm not sure what's going on. Maybe we should just let it go... sigh.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm not MIA, I just hadn't noticed a whole lot to add to.  There aren't any hooks to be thrown - it's up to you guys to figure out what to do next.  I'm giddy thinking you might flee to a vault or hospital, though.  *grin*

I've seen a few things I could clarify on, and have done so.  But like I said when this first set out - at times like this, it's all up to you guys.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm sorry, though it had been nearly a month since you last said anything, Time like that worrys people and tends to make them forget, In fact I'd bet Candide and Captain Tagon don't even know a games still going on


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 30, 2005)

As far as I can see we're pretty much done with the Police Station, once we've secured the building (doing that right now) it's time to move on.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 2, 2005)

Un huh, though not to where you're thinking (I'm starting to suspect Caitlin to be somewhat less than totaly benelovant)


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 2, 2005)

We would cover more ground if we split the group...


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 2, 2005)

sounds good , how do you want to split it... hey! wait a second...


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 2, 2005)

--


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 2, 2005)

Don't be trying any funny stuff, I'm watching you


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm going to be out for a week, So if the game continues to move forward, chip follows and stews and anger and confusion


----------

